# 6.7L P20BA code DEF tank heater



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Guys anyone fimilar with this p20ba code? My F550 just thru a light and my scanner gave me this code... apparently it's a reductant heater for the DEF fluid... it's a 2011 so I'm betting I'm out the the warranty window? I'm thinking delete it all... any thoughts?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

What a ford has a issue.....

Delete it or fix it.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes I get that Sno!! Just looking for some opinions? Delete kits, and if deleted what about the yearly emissions test


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

Had the same issue with my 2011 it was under warranty at the time they replaced the heater and never had an issue again. I would love to do a delete on my 2014 but it costly.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

call the dealer, should be 7 years on air pollution controls, just not sure on that particular truck


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

SOL on warranty! 5yr/80kms here!! Though yesterday I found a green wire going into the DEF pump housing?? Could be causing a voltage spike?? Fixing that first today!!


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Installing a new reductant heater sending unit this weekend!! Reuse the DEF pump... should be fairly easy on the cab and chassis just have to remove the hydro pack for the dump box!! $416 my cost wasn't to bad


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hysert said:


> Yes I get that Sno!! Just looking for some opinions? Delete kits, and if deleted what about the yearly emissions test


I think he was more referring to those that think switching brands is going to solve the problem they are having with there current brand of truck.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

From what ie been reading online all the brands seem to have this issue at some point??? 
After looking more into the delete, I was advised (at least up here) not too... apparently our MOE ministry of environment has the right to check any diesel truck at anytime! I was told they have a scan tool and simply plug into the OBD to see if your DEF works or not... not to sure how the laws are down in the states tho


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hysert said:


> From what ie been reading online all the brands seem to have this issue at some point???


You're correct....some seem to think differently though.

I've been seeing that about your issues in Ontario, that's pretty sad.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Hysert said:


> From what ie been reading online all the brands seem to have this issue at some point???
> After looking more into the delete, I was advised (at least up here) not too... apparently our MOE ministry of environment has the right to check any diesel truck at anytime! I was told they have a scan tool and simply plug into the OBD to see if your DEF works or not... not to sure how the laws are down in the states tho


True - in fact know of a first hand account of this happening. Think I'm going to stick with emissions compliant tuning (as much as it still sucks to have to deal with DEF).

It was also reccomended to try and keep your DEF tank over half full. Hard to know without a gauge, but the thinking is that the heater/inlet/etc are then immersed in DEF, whereas if they are exposed they will crystallize up. If you've ever spilled a bit of DEF you will see what they are talking about.



Mark Oomkes said:


> You're correct....some seem to think differently though.
> 
> I've been seeing that about your issues in Ontario, that's pretty sad.


It's what we get for electing snowflakes.


----------

